# london reptile shops



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

anyone know of any good rep shops in london as im off there weekend(preferably in or around camden as thats where im going) but anywhere thats accesible by tube is fine


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/48756-any-good-rep-shops-london.html:no1:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Crystal Palace Reptiles
And that's the only 2 I know of

Hope this helps.


----------



## mcald (May 8, 2007)

Kings reptiles in camden market


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

mcald said:


> Kings reptiles in camden market


Kings Reptile World
35-37 Parkway London NW1 7PN
*T:* 020 72840730


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Went To Kings and tbh wern't all that really most of the set-ups were dirty, baby kings were housed together, hardly anything for sale so was abit disapointed but they had 2 BRB's which were ok but wern't for sale


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

Cold blooded in rainham is worth a visit. -district line to dagenham east then the 103 bus from there to rainham


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

leogirl said:


> Cold blooded in rainham is worth a visit. -district line to dagenham east then the 103 bus from there to rainham


I believe it's also accessible by train from fenchurch st. station


----------



## Phaedra (Sep 12, 2007)

Crystal Palace Reptiles is just about the biggest I think, but I don't know how to get there by tube.


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Anthony said:


> Went To Kings and tbh wern't all that really most of the set-ups were dirty, baby kings were housed together, hardly anything for sale so was abit disapointed but they had 2 BRB's which were ok but wern't for sale


 
yeah, the day we went therem there was like nothing. the tree monitors were imppresive... but yet again none for sale

had a big pine snake, not for sale

i wouldnt reccomend it really, if you can get to it, go to crystal palace!!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

Phaedra said:


> Crystal Palace Reptiles is just about the biggest I think, but I don't know how to get there by tube.


you cant really by tube
but train u can


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

Crystal palace reptiles by train and bus but.............


----------

